# Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach Purchase Help



## PBWitt (Jul 7, 2015)

My wife and I recently sat through a timeshare preso at PBSB. We were very interested but knew we could do better online. I am interested in purchasing a week at their Montecristo Estates and hoping I can convert it to points to make it more flexible. Is this possible? Anyone that has a Montecristo know how many points they are offering to convert your week? 

Any other suggestions? We are first time timeshare owners.


----------



## Gaozhen (Jul 8, 2015)

We love Pueblo Bonito, and our in-laws were looking at a Montecristo unit with us recently. But then we realized we could rent there for the almost same price as maintenance fees; with a lot of TS in Mexico they are also hard to trade so it's often better to rent. 

Or so we are told - we didn't go for the Montecristo so don't know firsthand. 

Happy TS hunting!


----------



## Viatrix (Aug 9, 2015)

You need 600 points to be eligible to use the Montecristo. Depending on how often you want to use your ownership, that should be the basis of your purchasing decision.


----------

